# First use - Smoke Vault 24"..........had some issues, could use some input (w/ pics)



## bailey151

Did my first smoke in the unit yesterday. I'd rate the results as okay. Food was tasty but not to the level I've gotten with other units.

I searched here & I've read the pages of threads......still think I'm missing some stuff.

Two main problems I had were smoke & temp control. I could not get the unit to produce ANY smoke below a dial indicated 250 (digital 260ish near the vent). Chips (dry) wouldn't do anything. I bent the tabs on the vents & tried everything combination I could think of - from fully closed to fully open. Getting a static temp was nigh on impossible - it was constantly rising & falling. This was okay for the ribs & ABTs but I can't even begin to see work for pork shoulders & brisket (yeah, I ain't sitting there for 12hrs). Holding a constant temperature required a constant up a bit, down a bit, up a bit, down a bit.......................... Maybe I'm just expecting too much? I'm used to a set it & forget it unit that can hold a given temp for extended periods?

I actually had the best result running it dry during the seasoning, just ran chips w/o any water pan. Had it on low & it stayed pretty much at 225 w/ some smoke.

So my question is - how to do folks run them?

Vent positions?

Chip/chunks?

Dry/wet?

Pre-heat for how long?

Flame seems right, only yellow at the tips................but the auto ignite never worked. Food was fine...............as the pics show.

ABTs, step one:






ABTs & beans in:






Ribs in:






ABTs out:






Ribs out:


----------



## bassman

You may want to calibrate the thermometer to begin with.  Sometimes, I remove the chip pan from it's rack and set it directly over the burner to get the smoke started.  I always use water in the pan to help stabilize temps.


----------



## matts

You shouldn't have any problems getting smoke at temps of 250-260 with everything where it is supposed to be.  Only time I have had problems with not getting smoke is with temps around 200 or lower and then I just to the chip pan and put it right on the very bottom of the smoker pretty much right on top of the flame.  That worked fine.  Just remember that a little bit of smoke is perfect.  You don't need a bunch of smoke blowing out everywhere. 

I have found that in mine, I like using chunks.  Top vent wide open and sides are usually closed.  I haven't modified the side vents, so they don't close all the way.  I don't soak the chunks because its pointless.  I like to use the water pan as it seems to help keep the temps more stable.  I will preheat until the temps stabilize where I want them to start.  If I am going to run a smoke at 225, I will preheat to a stable 250 then throw in meat.  That also is determined on what I am smoking.  If I am doing a big load then I will go with those temps.  If it is something smaller, then the preheat will be lower.  The meat will cools things down for a while.

The chunks I use are cut 2 inches thick and vary in sizes.  If I have a piece the size of your computer mouse, I will usually just put in one at a time and swap it out before it turns into ash.

Every smoker is different, even if they were all the same smoker.  Just keep playing with it.


----------



## bailey151

Bassman said:


> You may want to calibrate the thermometer to begin with.  Sometimes, I remove the chip pan from it's rack and set it directly over the burner to get the smoke started.  I always use water in the pan to help stabilize temps.


DOH.......I knew I forgot something...............I did calibrate it to 212*, it was pretty close to the digital across the board. I'll have to try the pan on the burner. So if I read (re-read actually - lol) the threads correctly the idea is to heat the chips/chunks/lumps until they get going real well then back it down? How does one handle re-loads?

I used the pan, just found it odd that it was more stable & used less heat w/o it. Seasoning was on low w/ no pan, cooking was between med & low w/ the pan.


----------



## bailey151

MattS said:


> You shouldn't have any problems getting smoke at temps of 250-260 with everything where it is supposed to be.  Only time I have had problems with not getting smoke is with temps around 200 or lower and then I just to the chip pan and put it right on the very bottom of the smoker pretty much right on top of the flame.  That worked fine.  Just remember that a little bit of smoke is perfect.  You don't need a bunch of smoke blowing out everywhere.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Every smoker is different, even if they were all the same smoker.  Just keep playing with it.


That's the only temp (& above) I could get any smoke.........less than 250 & the chips looked like they came out of the bag. Maybe a higher pre-heat, get the chips/chunks going & then lower it. I'll also have to figure out the temp issue........constant fiddling to avoid a rising/falling temp cycle. Should have been an ideal test, temps in the mid 80s with little or no wind.

Has anyone tried sand in the pan? I've seen that in WSM forums, used for heat stability............never tried it myself.

Agree, fortunately there's this place - heck I think 1/2 the fun is learning the new smoker.


----------



## aeroforce100

Something else that will help is to install a needle valve in the line going from the tank to the burner. That way, you can dial n the exact temp you want.


----------



## matts

aeroforce100 said:


> Something else that will help is to install a needle valve in the line going from the tank to the burner. That way, you can dial n the exact temp you want.


Not sure what a needle valve will do with this smoker.  The flame control on it will put the flame anywhere you want it as it is. 

Bailey,

try moving the chip pan all the way down on top of the flame.  But the way it sounds, something is up with your temps.  With the chip pan in the stock location, you shouldn't have any problems getting smoke with cooking temps between 225 - 250.  At 250, you should be getting smoke pretty quick.  What kind of flame are you getting.  Is it a good blue flame with a little yellow tip.  That is what it should look like.


----------



## bailey151

MattS said:


> Not sure what a needle valve will do with this smoker.  The flame control on it will put the flame anywhere you want it as it is.
> 
> Bailey,
> 
> try moving the chip pan all the way down on top of the flame.  But the way it sounds, something is up with your temps.  With the chip pan in the stock location, you shouldn't have any problems getting smoke with cooking temps between 225 - 250.  At 250, you should be getting smoke pretty quick.  What kind of flame are you getting.  Is it a good blue flame with a little yellow tip.  That is what it should look like.


I thought it was correct.......I checked it more when I was seasoning (don't like to open when it's in action). Seemed was the desired blue with yellow tips.........but after thinking about it & your suggestion I'll have to do a more through check, likely this afternoon. I get smoke @ 250+, if the temp drops it stops. That and the temp was either going up or down (even with the smallest adjustment) = need further investigation/tweaking.

Also occurs to me that there might be draft issue, I did notice with one side vent open that some smoke was coming out there???? I would have thought with a good draft (once it's heated) it would all go (or most anyway) out the top?


----------



## matts

Without a stack, you won't get a real draft.  The smoke will come out of everywhere.  Thats not a big deal.  The adjustment on these are very sensitive.  turn that dial just the slightest amount and the temp will move.  Also put a digital in the rack in the middle of the smoker and see what your temps on there.  I like using a small block of wood to hold the probe.  Drill a hole in the wood so the probe fits a little tight.


----------



## bailey151

Okay, spent a few hours testing with pretty much the same result...................I did however gain some additional insight.

On high, medium, and lo the flame is as it should be - blue with yellow tips. However in between lo & med the flame is mostly yellow with only blue near the outlets? I also spent considerable time trying to tweak the temp (with little result). The setting that gets 225 is close to the D in MED. Less than 1/16th inch change in the dial results in a) a temp that bottoms out @ 200 b) a temp that climbs to area of 260. These are simply the indicated temp, just shows how little input causes a pretty large temp swing.

Sorry I did not get pics of burner when set between LO & MED, I'll try that tomorrow (as I said it's not nearly as clean as any of these)

Dial indicates "HIGH"






Dial indicates "MED"






Dial indicated "LO" (hard to see)


----------



## matts

Those pics look pretty good.  Although I can't remember mine ever being that clean.  I would be concerned about that burst of yellow flame though.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

With my Vault, I can pretty much get as little or as much smoke as I want. The main thing to remember about your smoke is that you don't need to see it at all. If you can, and it's a light blue thin smoke, great. If you can't see it, but you can smell it in the vent gases or especially if it stings your eyes, that is fine too.

Eric


----------



## bailey151

First - to everyone - thanks, I really appreciate the input.
 


MattS said:


> Those pics look pretty good.  Although I can't remember mine ever being that clean.  I would be concerned about that burst of yellow flame though.


Hopefully it won't stay that clean long. That's my focus now, why is the flame yellow between MED & LO - that doesn't seem right to me. The flickers of yellow in the pics above are from the breeze, but that's not the case for the other settings.
 


forluvofsmoke said:


> With my Vault, I can pretty much get as little or as much smoke as I want. The main thing to remember about your smoke is that you don't need to see it at all. If you can, and it's a light blue thin smoke, great. If you can't see it, but you can smell it in the vent gases or especially if it stings your eyes, that is fine too.
> 
> Eric


I'd have to say your review/use thread is my reference for the unit. I may end up moving the chip pan onto the burner, as I mentioned there is no smoke below 250. I used chunks yesterday & with the temp below 250 they are the same after an hour as when they went in = zero sign of use (even with the pan heated previously). At the moment I'm thinking of drilling/tapping the chip pan for some 1/4-20 bolts - that would allow me to move it down w/o putting it directly on the grease pan.

I really wish I'd taken pictures of the flame when I had it set in between MED & LO - doesn't look like those above, it's mostly yellow. It's like I get the correct flame only when it's on a pre-set marker - anything else is bad?

I may try the warm setting today, it's between MED & LO........I may get a decent temp which I can control with the vents.

On the upside I did find the Nomex (aramid) material @ McMaster Carr - $4.90 for 10'................sure glad I didn't buy one of those $40 kits
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Also learned that Outdoor Cooking & Camp Chef are one in the same (see goobs/noobs can make progress
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

I should add - while it may seem like I'm complaining, really I'm not I like the unit...........far larger capacity, no more removing shelves to stuff, rack of ribs lays flat........................


----------



## biggeorge50

I have had a Smoke Vault for almost a year and I like it a lot.  As others have said, I don't have any problem generating smoke, so I can't comment on that.  As far as getting a steady temperature - 1/16th of an inch turn on the dial makes a big difference.  When I first used it, I thought it would be impossible to get any closer than 30 - 40 degrees, but now I can control it a lot closer.  The knob on mine has a little "play" in it.  When I want a small adjustment, I take the slack out of the knob and then put just enough pressure on it that I can barely feel it move - no more than 1/64th of an inch.  My flame also has quite a bit of yellow.  I've been meaning to monkey with it but keep putting it off.  I also need to build a wind break for it, if I ever get around to it.  My smokes have been coming out great now that I can control the temp better.


----------



## bassman

If you have any issues with your Smoke Vault that can't be resolved here, try contacting Brett at Camp Chef.  He took very good care of me when I had a burner issue on mine. 


		Code:
	

[email protected]campchef.com


----------



## matts

biggeorge50 said:


> I have had a Smoke Vault for almost a year and I like it a lot.  As others have said, I don't have any problem generating smoke, so I can't comment on that.  As far as getting a steady temperature - 1/16th of an inch turn on the dial makes a big difference.  When I first used it, I thought it would be impossible to get any closer than 30 - 40 degrees, but now I can control it a lot closer.  The knob on mine has a little "play" in it.  When I want a small adjustment, I take the slack out of the knob and then put just enough pressure on it that I can barely feel it move - no more than 1/64th of an inch.  My flame also has quite a bit of yellow.  I've been meaning to monkey with it but keep putting it off.  I also need to build a wind break for it, if I ever get around to it.  My smokes have been coming out great now that I can control the temp better.


I have the same slack in mine and adjust the same way.  Just stop as soon as you feel it move a hair.


----------



## bailey151

Wow, 1/64" - that's pretty tough. That's what I used, take up slack & just move it as little as possible...............guess I need better fine motor skills 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I did open the door & adjust visually - just enough to see a change in the flame.
 


Bassman said:


> If you have any issues with your Smoke Vault that can't be resolved here, try contacting Brett at Camp Chef.  He took very good care of me when I had a burner issue on mine.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [email protected]campchef.com


Some might call them problems, I prefer to think of them as challenges 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously, thanks for the info - if I have some problems I'll contact him.


----------



## bassman

When I contacted Camp Chef, I was having a bit more of a problem.  This was my burner then.  Brett sent me a whole new burner assembly at no charge.


----------



## bailey151

Bassman said:


> When I contacted Camp Chef, I was having a bit more of a problem.  This was my burner then.  Brett sent me a whole new burner assembly at no charge.


I remember reading that thread, it pushed me in the direction of Camp Chef. That replacement & the melted replacement = good customer service, I viewed that as a major positive.

Some say I have "issues" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ............Propane forum + search "smoke vault" = 18 pages of results, I read them *all *






Anyway, it would seem I have found my solution. I worked from the WARM end of the dial. For me & my unit it was easier/better. I could maintain a nice 225 - 250. The temp would drop when the breeze blew (closer to 225).........I'm guessing that's due to the slightly "crooky" door (leak). I could also use the vents to make the temp more even across the unit, especially from the middle to the top near the vent.

It might not be correct but it works (ed) for me. Only issue I had was turning a bit too far = off 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The auto ignite doesn't work but that's trivial, they fail after a time anyway.

Thanks to everyone for their help, much appreciated!


----------



## aeroforce100

Bailey151 said:


> Wow, 1/64" - that's pretty tough. That's what I used, take up slack & just move it as little as possible...............guess I need better fine motor skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did open the door & adjust visually - just enough to see a change in the flame.
> 
> 
> Some might call them problems, I prefer to think of them as challenges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, thanks for the info - if I have some problems I'll contact him.


That's why I installed a needle valve on mine.


----------



## bell

How did you calibrate the thermometer?


----------



## forluvofsmoke

bell said:


> How did you calibrate the thermometer?


7/16" end-wrench, if I recall. You can turn the stub on the back of the gauge to dial it up or down to read identical to a probe or oven therm placed near the door therm on the grate. You can verify readings while the smoker is at stable temps, then open the door and dial it the amount it is off, the n close the door, allow it to stabilize again and verify your calibration. Use boil-check to verify your probe before checking your smoker therm, of course.

This page includes a chart to determine what your water should boil at based on your elevation:

Boiling Point / Atmospheric Pressure / Altitude

Hope this helps...hollar back if you need more info.

Eric


----------



## thatguy2

newbie here with the same smoker - Great post to help me get started.. Doing my first smoke this morning and it has been 'trying' to say the least. I have a few questions

Background - First smoker, before I used indirect heat on a weber gas grill.  I am using pea gravel in the water tray and smoking a smaller boston butt (3.5#). All vents are closed as far as possible. i do have a piece of reflectix around the smoker since we always have a decent wind and when i seasoned it temps would jump around horribly with every breeze. I am on the side of the house with the least wind as well.

Thermometers - I have a Thermoworks DOT clipped on the cooking rack im using as my bench mark.  A new Tru-Tel thermometer is in the door its barely showing 175, when im getting 225 inside.  For giggles I put the old door thermometer in the top vent and its reading closer to the DOT, but not exact.  

1) IF i wanted to use the DOT inside the meat, any reason to not use a thermometer in the top vent to keep an eye inside temps? (knowing its close but not perfect). The door thermometer appears to be useless

Temps finally stabilized at about 225 for about 1.5 hrs then jumped to 245.. flame is nice and blue and the knob is as lowest as it would go and it was still in the 240s..  I opened the top vent fully and the temps dropped to 235 and seem to be stabilized.. I also tried closing the valve on the propane tank and that had no effect on temps

2) Should i worry about getting any lower than 235 on a 54* day here in Virginia

3) The control knob is at its lowest setting - but the indicator is between MED and LOW - is it suppose to match up?

4) What is the 'warm' setting for on the knob?  

Thanks

Brian


----------



## forluvofsmoke

thatguy2 said:


> newbie here with the same smoker - Great post to help me get started.. Doing my first smoke this morning and it has been 'trying' to say the least. I have a few questions
> 
> Background - First smoker, before I used indirect heat on a weber gas grill.  I am using pea gravel in the water tray and smoking a smaller boston butt (3.5#). All vents are closed as far as possible. i do have a piece of reflectix around the smoker since we always have a decent wind and when i seasoned it temps would jump around horribly with every breeze. I am on the side of the house with the least wind as well.
> 
> Your upper (exhaust) vent should be full open to create enough draft for the smoker to have reduced grate temp variances from bottom to top. Also, this keeps stagnant smoke from building up inside the cabinet. If you have a door thermometer reading a lot less than grate temps near the middle of the smoker, than either the thermometer is not accurate or you have too little draft in the cabinet. The door therm should be reading a bit higher than the grate temps are, most of the time...of course nasty weather can cause a lower cabinet temp, too...my WSM lid therm drops a lot in the wind, but grate temps don't drop nearly as much.
> 
> Thermometers - I have a Thermoworks DOT clipped on the cooking rack im using as my bench mark.  A new Tru-Tel thermometer is in the door its barely showing 175, when im getting 225 inside.  For giggles I put the old door thermometer in the top vent and its reading closer to the DOT, but not exact.
> 
> 1) IF i wanted to use the DOT inside the meat, any reason to not use a thermometer in the top vent to keep an eye inside temps? (knowing its close but not perfect). The door thermometer appears to be useless
> 
> The door therm can be calibrated to a verified digital thermometer as well...7/16" end-wrench, if I recall. I used to monitor with a long-stem fryer therm in the top before I had enough digital units to go around...what ever you have on hand can be put to use.
> 
> Temps finally stabilized at about 225 for about 1.5 hrs then jumped to 245.. flame is nice and blue and the knob is as lowest as it would go and it was still in the 240s..  I opened the top vent fully and the temps dropped to 235 and seem to be stabilized.. I also tried closing the valve on the propane tank and that had no effect on temps
> 
> Propane tank valve should always be fully opened or fully closed...not designed to seal the valve stem from leakage if partially opened...the valves can't throttle-back to that low of a flow, anyway. If you push the valve in and turn towards the "warm" setting, you will notice the flame begin to diminish. Use that to reduce your chamber temps, if needed...that's what it is designed for. It's just a safety net to keep you from turning it too low and the flame going out without you having to use a bit of caution before you dial it back that far. On mine, in cooler weather, it will run at about 175* or lower without selecting the low-flame settings on warm.
> 
> 2) Should i worry about getting any lower than 235 on a 54* day here in Virginia
> 
> Shouldn't be an issue...stanmdard low & slow temp for larger cuts of beef and pork is 225*...I have run a bit lower, but you should start around 225* or higher, just for the sake of pasteurizing the surface of the meat.
> 
> 3) The control knob is at its lowest setting - but the indicator is between MED and LOW - is it suppose to match up?
> 
> Probably just a minor manufacturing or assembly defect...nothing to worry about, though.
> 
> 4) What is the 'warm' setting for on the knob?
> 
> (explained above)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian


Hope that gets you on track a little better for the next smoke. Once you get to know how they like to run they really are a pretty sweet smoker...and you can't help but love the spacious accommodations...LOL!!!

Eric


----------



## thatguy2

Eric - thanks for the advice...   Ill go back through that several times to get it into my brain and make the necessary adjustments..

I figured out one of my issues with the wild temp swings - my wood chunks caught on fire instead of only smoking..  After some research via google that came up as the cause and makes since since i had a LOT of white ash at the end..

The pulled pork ended up being on the smoker from 630 am to 2pm at about 225 * (or so) was only at 145* - i pulled it from the smoker and put it in the house oven and by 5pm it was 185*..  Not sure what that issue was, except to thin the temp swings really slowed down the cooking.

We did smoked chicken wings and they turned out well - also had an issue with the wood chunks burning but with a shorter cooking time it wasnt as bad..

Thanks for much for the help..  

Brian


----------



## bailey151

May be a day late & dollar short.....but.....just saw an old thread of mine pop to the top -

I owned this unit for a few years (4?) & changed about a year ago but I did learn a bit about using this unit.

The first thing I would say is a needle valve is a requirement, the factory knob is nowhere near good enough for any kind of reasonable temperature control. Tiny inputs = big temp changes. You can get by with cheaper ones but this one makes life so much easier:


Yep, it's pricey but it's worth every penny. Once you find the "number" on the turret for a given temp it will hold that temp as long as you need. In addition it's easy to make small adjustments to compensate for the weather (hot, cold, windy, rainy).  You run the factory valve on high & use the needle valve to adjust temp.

My box was never very air tight so I always ran it with the bottom vents closed (bend the tabs for a full close) & the top vent fully open.

I did modify the box with RTV silicone around the door for a better seal but it still wasn't all that tight & never had to change the vents. I also changed the door thermometer for a better quality unit. Aside from that I did nothing but enjoy the food 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Produced a lot of good food in the time I had it, it's now been passed along to my oldest.


----------



## thatguy2

Bailey151 said:


> May be a day late & dollar short.....but.....just saw an old thread of mine pop to the top -
> 
> I owned this unit for a few years (4?) & changed about a year ago but I did learn a bit about using this unit.
> 
> The first thing I would say is a needle valve is a requirement, the factory knob is nowhere near good enough for any kind of reasonable temperature control. Tiny inputs = big temp changes. You can get by with cheaper ones but this one makes life so much easier:
> 
> 
> Yep, it's pricey but it's worth every penny. Once you find the "number" on the turret for a given temp it will hold that temp as long as you need. In addition it's easy to make small adjustments to compensate for the weather (hot, cold, windy, rainy).  You run the factory valve on high & use the needle valve to adjust temp.
> 
> My box was never very air tight so I always ran it with the bottom vents closed (bend the tabs for a full close) & the top vent fully open.
> 
> I did modify the box with RTV silicone around the door for a better seal but it still wasn't all that tight & never had to change the vents. I also changed the door thermometer for a better quality unit. Aside from that I did nothing but enjoy the food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Produced a lot of good food in the time I had it, it's now been passed along to my oldest.


Bailey151 - thanks for the help.. I always welcome any help, so you arent too late   

I started looking at needle valves last week but way too confused on the individual valves VS a regulator/hose/vavle combo..   

What other fittings do i need to install the needle valve you linked to?  I would rather pay once once for something good..

I assume it gets connect AFTER the regulator?  tank/regulator/needle valve/hose/smoker??

What door thermometer did you try?   I got a tru-temp that fit nicely in the door, BUT it was reading way WAY lower (like 50*) than the thermoworks i had on the grate - I had the grate at the same level as the door thermometer..  

thanks

Brian


----------



## forluvofsmoke

> Originally Posted by *Bailey151*
> 
> ...the factory knob is nowhere near good enough for any kind of reasonable temperature control. Tiny inputs = big temp changes.
> 
> Produced a lot of good food in the time I had it, it's now been passed along....


Good point about valve adjustments...I haven't used my SV-24 for quite a while now, but your mention of it brings back memories. A couple things I always did: adjust the valve with bare hands, and do it by feel, not sight. The slightest creek of the knob was time to stop if you were dialing for 15-20*...even then, you might over-shoot your target temp. I finally learned that if you were only off by 15*, it's best to just leave it alone.

Mine was passed on as well. I started smoking almost everything in my 26" OTG and 18" OTG Weber kettles about 8 months ago and one of my boys adopted the Vault during that time. He still has it and I grabbed him some goodies for Christmas to help him on his journey: digital temp probe and digital pocket thermometer, along with about 12lbs of various wood chips. He was overcooking his beef rib eyes and beef strip roasts, so he's a happy smoker, now. My SV-24 is still getting use after 5 years, but I won't use it unless I cook for a very large gathering, my WSM 18 is as big as I need for now, and after 2 months with it, I'm pretty comfortable...enough to toss in a picnic shoulder after work on Saturday with a forecast for 3*F with snow and light wind.

I'd still be smoking it up in the Vault had I not decided to go to the dark side...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Eric


----------



## ddbck

Great info here! I got a Smoke Vault 24 for Christmas. I must have got lucky, mine holds Temps from 220 on up to around 350ish very well & for long periods of time. The temp dial is very very sensitive. I did seal the door with self adhesive felt. It still leaks a little mostly by the door hinges, but is 80% better. Also installed a lower temp gauge. The difference between upper & lower gauges is very minimal. I have used a full water tray every time I smoke & even refill it during longer smokes. I have used apple juice, beer, water, fruit, etc it does add flavor.













20160110_122741.jpg



__ ddbck
__ Jan 11, 2016


















20160110_125017.jpg



__ ddbck
__ Jan 11, 2016


















20160110_122811.jpg



__ ddbck
__ Jan 11, 2016


----------



## allstar16401

Reviving this thread. I am a new comer. Just introduced myself in the Roll Call. I have searched around quite a bit, read amazing ribs, and have read this thread and multiple others but cant really figure out what I am doing wrong.

Background, I have a 24" Smoke Vault.

I can't see to get the heavy (or any ) smoke flavor that i am looking for.. I have smoked ribs, whole chickens, pizza, and briskets. I have used the methods on here and on amazing ribs with using cold meat and rubs and the meats i have smoked have all come out pretty well. nice and moist and tender. the one thing that is really missing though is that smoke flavor. Best case i get a very very mild taste of it . More so the next day with leftovers when they are cold but i really cant get that smokey flavor in the meat that i want.

I have used mostly hickey wood chunks or with the chicken tried to mix in some apple wood with the hickory.. I dont know where i am going wrong

I usually put 2 decent sized chunks of wood on the wood pan

I usually flip them about 45min through and need to add new wood after about an hour.

    - Are you supposed to remove the used wood?

    - What exactly should it look like? Should it be black or broken down to white ashes?

Using a water pan

I have the top vent open and the bottom two closed as far as they will go

I def. get a decent amount of smoke coming out. It starts out with some TBS but then a decent amount starts coming out at a steady rate.

The smoke always smells great and if i'm sitting out there next to it i smell smokey afterwards

Im trying to figure out whether or not i need to raise or lower the pan to get the wood hotter or if it is already too hot

Should the vents be more open? I don't know if i have too much oxygen or not enough.

Any help would be appreciated as it is getting fustrating!


----------

